# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی

## imaginedragon

سلام یه سوالي برام پیش اومده دقیقا فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در چیه ??? مگه تو تاثیر مثبت افراد به واسطه نمره های خوبشون بالا نميرن ??? پس اینکه خودش میشه یه تاتیر منفی برا کسایی که نمره کم دارن چون پايين ميرن  ....! [emoji54] [emoji54]  پس فرق اینا چیه دقیقا ?

----------


## Saeedt

> سلام یه سوالي برام پیش اومده دقیقا فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در چیه ??? مگه تو تاثیر مثبت افراد به واسطه نمره های خوبشون بالا نميرن ??? پس اینکه خودش میشه یه تاتیر منفی برا کسایی که نمره کم دارن چون پايين ميرن  ....! [emoji54] [emoji54]  پس فرق اینا چیه دقیقا ?


سوال منم هست لطفا هر کی میدونه دقیقا چیجوریه قضیه یه توضیح کوچیک بده ممنون

----------


## imaginedragon

فک ميکنم سره کاريه

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## biology115

داداش سلام

تاثیر مثبت اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو 

ولی اونی که معدل پایین داره رو سر جای خودش نگه میداره

اما تاثیر قطعی اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو ولی اونی 

که معدل پایین داره رو میبره عقب

متوجه شدی ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

تاثیر مثبت:اگه تاثیر معدل باعث بشه رتبت خراب تر بشه معدلتو تاثیر نمیدن یعنی تاثیر معدل واست صفره  و کنکورت 100%.....

----------


## imaginedragon

> داداش سلام
> 
> تاثیر مثبت اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو 
> 
> ولی اونی که معدل پایین داره رو سر جای خودش نگه میداره
> 
> اما تاثیر قطعی اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو ولی اونی 
> 
> که معدل پایین داره رو میبره عقب
> ...


 مگه شما نميگي اگه خوب باشه ميبره بالا .....? خب وقتي کسي ميره بالا مگه ميشه کسي سر جاش بمونه ???? خب طبيعتا اون بايد بره پايين که اونيکي بره بالا

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

----------


## mohammad.bh

دوست عزیز اصن چیزی به اسم تاثیر منفی برای معدل نداریم که. مثلا زیر میانگین باشی منفی بزنه واست.یعنی مثلا تو کشور میانگین شیمی شده 10 هرکس 5 بگیره و شیمی رو تو کنکور نزنه منفی میشه دیگه.اصن چنین چیزی نمیشه  :Yahoo (35):

----------


## imaginedragon

> دوست عزیز اصن چیزی به اسم تاثیر منفی برای معدل نداریم که. مثلا زیر میانگین باشی منفی بزنه واست.یعنی مثلا تو کشور میانگین شیمی شده 10 هرکس 5 بگیره و شیمی رو تو کنکور نزنه منفی میشه دیگه.اصن چنین چیزی نمیشه


ميدونم تراز اصن برا همينه نسبت به بقيه سنجيده ميشيم .... فقط مشکل اينه که يکم تاثیر مثبت و قطعی گنگه قضیش

----------


## mohammad.bh

منظور دوستمون این بود از این حرف :
تاثیر مثبت اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو 

ولی اونی که معدل پایین داره رو سر جای خودش نگه میداره

اما تاثیر قطعی اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو ولی اونی 

که معدل پایین داره رو میبره 
یعنی اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه به زبان عامیانه میگه تو که معدلت پایین تر از فلانی بمون سرجات اون بره بالا 
تاثیر قطعی میگه تویی که معدل از فلانی پایین تره نمیزارم بمونی سر جات تو برو پایین تر اون بیشتره هم بره بالا تر؟ ملتفت بشدی؟ :Yahoo (4): گرچه با این حرفا باز وباز وبازهم تفاوت اصلی مثبت قطعی در بشر کشف نشده  :Yahoo (56):

----------


## biology115

> منظور دوستمون این بود از این حرف :
> تاثیر مثبت اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو 
> 
> ولی اونی که معدل پایین داره رو سر جای خودش نگه میداره
> 
> اما تاثیر قطعی اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو ولی اونی 
> 
> که معدل پایین داره رو میبره 
> یعنی اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه به زبان عامیانه میگه تو که معدلت پایین تر از فلانی بمون سرجات اون بره بالا 
> تاثیر قطعی میگه تویی که معدل از فلانی پایین تره نمیزارم بمونی سر جات تو برو پایین تر اون بیشتره هم بره بالا تر؟ ملتفت بشدی؟گرچه با این حرفا باز وباز وبازهم تفاوت اصلی مثبت قطعی در بشر کشف نشده


قربون آدم چیزفهم ...

تاثیر مثبت یعنی رستگار با معدل 13 رتبه 1 شد ...

تاثیر مثبت یعنی رتبه 9 ریاضی با معدل 9 این رتبه رو آورد ...

ولی تاثیر قطعی یعنی با معدل 9 رتبه 9 شدن رو تو رویا ببینی ، چون غیر ممکن هست ...


 :8:

----------


## imaginedragon

> منظور دوستمون این بود از این حرف :
> تاثیر مثبت اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو 
> 
> ولی اونی که معدل پایین داره رو سر جای خودش نگه میداره
> 
> اما تاثیر قطعی اونی که معدل بالا داره رو میبره جلو ولی اونی 
> 
> که معدل پایین داره رو میبره 
> یعنی اگه تاثیر مثبت باشه به زبان عامیانه میگه تو که معدلت پایین تر از فلانی بمون سرجات اون بره بالا 
> تاثیر قطعی میگه تویی که معدل از فلانی پایین تره نمیزارم بمونی سر جات تو برو پایین تر اون بیشتره هم بره بالا تر؟ ملتفت بشدی؟گرچه با این حرفا باز وباز وبازهم تفاوت اصلی مثبت قطعی در بشر کشف نشده


خب در هر صورت که اوني که بهتره ميره بالاتر که  :Yahoo (4): )))) چه فرقی کرد ???

----------


## Enigma

تا جایی که من میدونم قابل صرف نظر هست.
زیاد خودتون رو درگیر نکنید.

----------


## T!G3R

> سلام یه سوالي برام پیش اومده دقیقا فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در چیه ??? مگه تو تاثیر مثبت افراد به واسطه نمره های خوبشون بالا نميرن ??? پس اینکه خودش میشه یه تاتیر منفی برا کسایی که نمره کم دارن چون پايين ميرن  ....! [emoji54] [emoji54]  پس فرق اینا چیه دقیقا ?


سلام دوست عزیز
ببین تاثیر مثبت یعنی اینکه فقط نیمه ی خوب سکه رو در نظر میگیرن و اینم از اسمش معلومه 
ولی تاثیر قطعی یعنی چه خوب چه بد همه رو با هم تاثیر میدن 
والا منم هم اینجوری شنیدم   :Yahoo (4): 
موفق باشی  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## imaginedragon

> سلام دوست عزیز
> ببین تاثیر مثبت یعنی اینکه فقط نیمه ی خوب سکه رو در نظر میگیرن و اینم از اسمش معلومه 
> ولی تاثیر قطعی یعنی چه خوب چه بد همه رو با هم تاثیر میدن 
> والا منم هم اینجوری شنیدم  
> موفق باشی


به اسم میدونم که.اینطوره ولی بخوايم دقت کنيم در دو حالت به ضرر کسيه که معدلش پايينه و.به نفع معدل بالا ....

----------


## Saeedt

واقعا هنوز نفهمیدم داستان چیجوریه منم همین ابهام arshia رو دارم هر چی هست مربوط به تراز شدن درصدا و معدلاست وقتی کسی معدلش ۲۰ هستش مطمئنن وقتی چ تاثیر مثبت چ قطعی باشه استفادشو میکنه و تراز نهاییش میره بالا  ....در هر صورت کارنامه های سال ۹۲  در مقایسه با ۹۴ داد میزنن که تاثیر قطعی ب شدت ب ضرر معدل پایینه ...

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام یه سوالي برام پیش اومده دقیقا فرق تاثیر مثبت و قطعی سوابق تحصیلی در چیه ??? مگه تو تاثیر مثبت افراد به واسطه نمره های خوبشون بالا نميرن ??? پس اینکه خودش میشه یه تاتیر منفی برا کسایی که نمره کم دارن چون پايين ميرن  ....! [emoji54] [emoji54]  پس فرق اینا چیه دقیقا ?


سلام

ببین نمره کنکور شما رو یکبار بدون سوابقتون محاسبه میکنن و یکبار با سوابقتون حالا هر کدوم بهتر بود اون رو در نظر میگیرن ، مثلاً داوطلبی رتبه کنکورش بدون اعمال سوابقش میشه 1000 کشوری حالا رتبه کنکورش با اعمال سوابقش میشه 900 کشوری ، سازمان سنجش میاد رتبه بهترش یعنی رتبه 900 کشوری رو در نظر میگیره این میشه تاثیر مثبت ، حالا فرض کن همون داوطلب که رتبه کنکورش بدون اعمال سوابق شده 1000 کشوری ، حالا رتبه کنکورش با اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بشه 2500 کشوری ، خب اینجا سازمان سنجش همون رتبه 1000 کشوری رو در نظر میگیره تا اینجا میشه تاثیر مثبت ، حالا اگر سازمان سنجش بیاد رتبه 2500 رو در نظر بگیره میشه تاثیر قطعی(منفی) و ...

امیدوارم منظورم رو گرفته باشی  :Yahoo (1): 

موفق باشی  :Yahoo (1): 
یاعلی(ع) :Yahoo (45):

----------


## Anti-Positive

تاثیر قطعی 100 درصد به نفع ما میشه

----------


## mobin7

با معدل پایین امکان داره رتبه زیر 5000 شد؟
زیر 10  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## tabrizcity

> با معدل پایین امکان داره رتبه زیر 5000 شد؟
> زیر 10


داداچ تاثیر مثبته اصلا برای رتبه های زیر 2 هزار اعمال نمیشه فقط با درصدت می سنجن

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

> داداچ تاثیر مثبته اصلا برای رتبه های زیر 2 هزار اعمال نمیشه فقط با درصدت می سنجن


خب رقابت که زیر دو هزار بیشتره تا بالای دو هزار پس اگه بخوان تاثیر بدن زیر دو هزار میدن.

----------


## tabrizcity

> خب رقابت که زیر دو هزار بیشتره تا بالای دو هزار پس اگه بخوان تاثیر بدن زیر دو هزار میدن.


*کارنامه های امسال رو دیدی؟
من بیشتر کارنامه های دوستام رو دیدم زیر 5  هزار کل زده فاقد تاثیر  تقریبا 37-38 مورد همین طور بود زیاد تاثیر نداره برای رتبه های بد برفرض طرفی که رتبش شده 40 هزار اگه معدلش یکم خوب باشه می کنتش 36-37 هزار همین برای رتبه های زیر 20 هزار عملا فرقی نداره داشته باشه هم در حد یکی دو تا این ور اون ور می کنه برای رتبه های بالای 10 هزار و زیر 10 هزار هم که فقط درصدت مهمه*

----------


## ARASH.OLIA

بعضی از دوستان هم که میگن فلانی معدلش بالای 19 بود و تاثیر ندادن اشتباهه چون تاثیر به صورت درس به درس است.

درصد کنکور یک ترازی داره معدل هم یک ترازی که اگه به نفع داوطلب باشه تراز معدل رو با درصد کنکور جمع می کنن و تراز کلی میدن اگه به نفعش نباشه کل تراز همون درصد رو حساب می کنن.

----------


## Chandler Bing

چون نمیتونن تراز نمرات نهایی رو با تراز کنکور درست تطبیق بدن به خاطر همین برای بیشتر داوطلبا تاثیر منفی میزاره و چون تاثیرو مثبت کردن دیگه تاثیری نداره مگر اینکه یارو رتبه کنکورش خیلی داغون باشه معدلش بالا ، اون موقع یکم رتبه اش بهتر میشه

----------


## satar98

*برا اكثر رتبه هاي كنكور بي تاثير فقط برا اون رتبه داغونا تاثير داره يه خورده رتبش بهتر مي كنه!!!!*

----------


## The JoKer

کوتاه میگم 
تاثیر مثبت برای همه خوبه 
تاثیر قطعی برای همه بده چی معدلت بالا باشه چی پایین !!!!!

----------


## mpaarshin

دليل اينكه براي رتبه هاي خوب تاثير لحاظ نشده اينه كه تراز نهايي خيلي پايين تر از تراز كنكور هستش همانطور كه خدايي گفت با معدل ١٩ حدود ١٧ هزار ميشه رتبتون دليلشم اينه كه نهايي رقابتي نيست و كنكور رقابتيه و سطحشون يكي نيست همين

----------


## Behnam10

تاثير قطعي يه تعدادي رو بدبخت و يه تعدادي رو خوشبخت ميكنه اما خوبيش اينه كه رقابت رو كمتر ميكرد !!
اما تاثير مثبت كلا فقط يه تعدادي رو ميكشه پايين و دهن خيلي ها رو آسفالت ميكنه ( از جمله خودم !)

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


تاثير قطعي يه تعدادي رو بدبخت و يه تعدادي رو خوشبخت ميكنه اما خوبيش اينه كه رقابت رو كمتر ميكرد !!
اما تاثير مثبت كلا فقط يه تعدادي رو ميكشه پايين و دهن خيلي ها رو آسفالت ميكنه ( از جمله خودم !)


بهنام جان ینی شما حاضری که واسه بالا رفتن خودت،یه عده به بدترین شکل له بشن؟واقعا راضی هستی؟*

----------


## Fawzi

> تاثير قطعي يه تعدادي رو بدبخت و يه تعدادي رو خوشبخت ميكنه اما خوبيش اينه كه رقابت رو كمتر ميكرد !!
> اما تاثير مثبت كلا فقط يه تعدادي رو ميكشه پايين و دهن خيلي ها رو آسفالت ميكنه ( از جمله خودم !)



بله
نظر هرکسی فرق میکنه!
اما هیچ وقت واژه "امید " رو درک کردی شما ؟
میدونید سر همین قضیه امتحانا چه فاجعه تقلبا و بی انصافی هایی رخ میداد
میدونی دخیلیا درس خوندن از جون و دل اما به هزار و یک دلیل نتیجه درستو نگرفتن!
میدونید خیلییا بخاطر ترس از همین معدل کم نتونستن خودشونو محک بزنن !
من برای خودم خوشحال نیستم 
چون بهرحال من تلاشمو میکردم
اما بهترین دوستم بخاطر همین قضیه افسردگی گرفته بود و هیچ چیز به اندازه این خبر تو دنیا خوشحالش نکرد ...
سعی کنید از پیشامدهای خوب نه تنها به نفع خود بلکه برای دیگران هم خوشحال ومسرور باشید!

----------


## Behnam10

> *
> 
> بهنام جان ینی شما حاضری که واسه بالا رفتن خودت،یه عده به بدترین شکل له بشن؟واقعا راضی هستی؟*


داش من الان تقريبا دو ساله كه در انجمن هستم و بالاي ٨-٩ ماه هست كه دارم در بخش زيست فعاليت ميكنم . اگه اينجور آدم بودم . اطلاعاتي كه با ساعت ها مطالعه از منابع مختلف كسب كرده بودم رو رايگان در اختيار ديگران قرار نميدادم 
( هر چند وظيفه ماست چون ذكات علم ، نشر آن است )
اما در كنكور همه با هم رقيب هستيم . شما هر وفت با اختلاف ٢٠ نفر محروم از علوم پزشكي شدين ، حرف هاي امروز من رو درك ميكنيد .
در قبل كنكور من و تمامي عزيزان سعي ميكنيم به هم در زمينه هاي مختلف كمك ميكنيم . اما در روز كنكور و بعد اون ، قبولي من باعث عدم قبولي شما ميشه ( در كنكور احتمال قبولي من و شما در پزشكي و دارو و.. از هم مستقل نيست !!)

----------


## siyahi

ایول بهشون دمشون گرم

----------


## DR.MAM

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط behnam10alipour


داش من الان تقريبا دو ساله كه در انجمن هستم و بالاي ٨-٩ ماه هست كه دارم در بخش زيست فعاليت ميكنم . اگه اينجور آدم بودم . اطلاعاتي كه با ساعت ها مطالعه از منابع مختلف كسب كرده بودم رو رايگان در اختيار ديگران قرار نميدادم 
( هر چند وظيفه ماست چون ذكات علم ، نشر آن است )
اما در كنكور همه با هم رقيب هستيم . شما هر وفت با اختلاف ٢٠ نفر محروم از علوم پزشكي شدين ، حرف هاي امروز من رو درك ميكنيد .
در قبل كنكور من و تمامي عزيزان سعي ميكنيم به هم در زمينه هاي مختلف كمك ميكنيم . اما در روز كنكور و بعد اون ، قبولي من باعث عدم قبولي شما ميشه ( در كنكور احتمال قبولي من و شما در پزشكي و دارو و.. از هم مستقل نيست !!)


اوهوم...ایشالا موفقیتت عزیزم و همچنین موفقیت تمام دوستان*

----------


## _LuNa_

> تاثير قطعي يه تعدادي رو بدبخت و يه تعدادي رو خوشبخت ميكنه اما خوبيش اينه كه رقابت رو كمتر ميكرد !!
> اما تاثير مثبت كلا فقط يه تعدادي رو ميكشه پايين و دهن خيلي ها رو آسفالت ميكنه ( از جمله خودم !)



لطفا توضیح بدین!!!!

----------


## Behnam10

> بله
> نظر هرکسی فرق میکنه!
> اما هیچ وقت واژه "امید " رو درک کردی شما ؟
> میدونید سر همین قضیه امتحانا چه فاجعه تقلبا و بی انصافی هایی رخ میداد
> میدونی دخیلیا درس خوندن از جون و دل اما به هزار و یک دلیل نتیجه درستو نگرفتن!
> میدونید خیلییا بخاطر ترس از همین معدل کم نتونستن خودشونو محک بزنن !
> من برای خودم خوشحال نیستم 
> چون بهرحال من تلاشمو میکردم
> اما بهترین دوستم بخاطر همین قضیه افسردگی گرفته بود و هیچ چیز به اندازه این خبر تو دنیا خوشحالش نکرد ...
> سعی کنید از پیشامدهای خوب نه تنها به نفع خود بلکه برای دیگران هم خوشحال ومسرور باشید!


خواهر من ، اگه بنده خودخواه و از اينجور داستان ها بودم ، وقتم رو براي پاسخگويي به مشكلات درسي بچه ها ( همونايي كه ١٦ تير ٩٥ رقيب هاي من هستند ) نميذاشتم .
خواهشا وقتي يه حرفي ميزنيد به جوانب حرفتون هم فكر كنيد .
بحث سر اميد يا نا اميدي نيست !! ايشالله همه موفق باشند در زندگيشون چون كنكور فقط يه بهونست !
خود كنكور بي عدالتي آموزشي هست و اين تاثير مثبت ها دامن زده به اين بي عدالتي .

به هر حال ايشالله همه ي دوستان پيروز باشند .

----------


## Fawzi

> خواهر من ، اگه بنده خودخواه و از اينجور داستان ها بودم ، وقتم رو براي پاسخگويي به مشكلات درسي بچه ها ( همونايي كه ١٦ تير ٩٥ رقيب هاي من هستند ) نميذاشتم .
> خواهشا وقتي يه حرفي ميزنيد به جوانب حرفتون هم فكر كنيد .
> بحث سر اميد يا نا اميدي نيست !! ايشالله همه موفق باشند در زندگيشون چون كنكور فقط يه بهونست !
> خود كنكور بي عدالتي آموزشي هست و اين تاثير مثبت ها دامن زده به اين بي عدالتي .
> 
> به هر حال ايشالله همه ي دوستان پيروز باشند .


اتفاقا چون پاسخگو بودید یکم به تیریپ غیرتمون برخورد :Yahoo (4): 
صمیمانه از زحمات شما دوست عزیز مچکررررررررریم ، ما فعالیت های بی نظیرتونو فراموش نمیکنیم
گاهی بهتره فقط لحن حرفامون صمیمانه تر باشه ..همین
انشاءالله شماهم موفق باشید ...

----------

